
Google Street View cars are measuring air quality in Oakland, California - oftenwrong
https://www.google.com/about/stories/future-of-anti-pollution-tech/
======
Theodores
This is great news.

The sooner this gets rolled out as a standard Google Maps feature the better.
I fully expect that property prices would change quite significantly if this
data was easily Googleable. Then we might see some serious efforts to tidy up
air quality.

The thing with air quality is that if it is consistently bad and you live in a
city then you have no idea what clean air 'tastes' like. There are lots of
people living in cities who have youth on their side and have no idea what
they are really breathing.

